# Problem while using seafoam



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

I read all the good stuff about Seafoam on how it can clean the engine. So I decided to get one and try it out for my 89 GXE. I added half a can of it on the brake booster line with a funnel and the engine off, but it was warm. After waiting 10 - 15 minutes, I turned the ignition. I heard a backfire on the motor and let go of the ignition. Thinking it might be normal, I tried turning the ignition, but the car won't start. I hear a clicking sound which might be the starter so I think I have juice in my battery and the starter's fine.

What could have happened? I hope I didn't mess up my engine....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hopefully its not messed up yet... it sounds like you hydrolocked your engine. remove the spark plugs and crank the engine again. youre not supposed to do the seafoam thing with the engine off - it HAS to be running.


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

Removing the spark plugs will release any moisture? I will try to get my dad's spark plug socket and do what you said. How long and how many times do I need to crank it before I will try to start it up again?

I really hope the engine hasn't messeed up on me. For one reason



and I was really hoping to reach the 300k mark.

But all is not that bad. If the engine is definitely bad, my dad has a spare VG30E lying around his shop. He luckily got it when someone's 91 crahed and before it got towed to the junk yard.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

crank the engine just a few times. that will get most of it out and the rest will evaporate. yeah, that would suck ass to lose your engine this close to the 300k mark...


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

The engine still works!!! As you mentioned it was hydrolocked, but also had a dead batterry so that got replaced. I removed a spak plug and the car started up after 2 or 3 cranks. As the videos I have seen, the car smoked the seafoam, but took a while for the smoke to go away.

When driving, it accelerated rough, but now it's smooth. So now I'm using the rest of the seafoam on the tank and engine oil to see if there will be better results.

Thank you very much.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you were supposed to have the engine running and have a vacuum line suck the seafoam from the bottle


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

internetautomart said:


> you were supposed to have the engine running and have a vacuum line suck the seafoam from the bottle


hell no, dont do it that way. youll suck up much more than you intend to. read the bottle. it says to pour it slowly.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

watch this video and learn how to use seafoam properly
Sea Foam Usage Video - Google Video


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> hell no, dont do it that way. youll suck up much more than you intend to. read the bottle. it says to pour it slowly.


actually, if you know how to do it you won't.
some people pour the amount into a cup to suck from.


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has been more than a month and I'm loving it so far! But I'm wondering if I should do another shot on it? Here's the picture of the bottom part of the intake manifold a year ago when I was changing the valve cover gaskets.



Some of the intake manifold has been cleaned but I'm thinking it might have been just as bad or maybe worse on the inside before using Seafoam. Since I used Seafoam the first time in April, should I do another shot again to make sure I clean it more?


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I do a seafoam treatment about 500 miles before each oil change, then I add "restore" brand engine restorer/treatment to the new oil. 220k and still going.


----------

